# UKC Rally!



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I bit the bullet and finally entered Shooter in his first rally trial, a UKC trial. We attended the trial in Lawrenceville today, the same one Poolann and her boy Racer were at. Shooter has really bad puppy brain and even worse boy brain these days, so he's a handful and I entered this trial just for "practice" not really expecting to qualify. I was worried he wouldn't hold it together for the show but he really pulled through and performed for me today! I was shocked, proud, and thrilled that we walked away with two Q's and two scores in the 90's. He seems to do well under pressure, and he's very enthusiastic about working. 

The first run today, which I didn't get on camera, earned a score of 99, but I must admit that even though we had fewer errors on that run, Shooter was MUCH more focused on me during the second run. The 99 got us a fourth place, and his second run earned a score of 93. That one I have on video, linked below  He momentarily forgot how to down, which cost us several points, but overall he had pretty good focus and performed better than expected!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!!! Way to go team!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:whoo:Congratulations!







That handsome boy is full of good surprises, tail wags and beans!! Just wonderful to see! :clap2:


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> :whoo:Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! Especially BEANS! And jumping beans at that. His feet have spouted springs over the last few weeks.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Such a handsome boy! He can get away with a little puppy brain & naughtiness 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations! I am so glad Shooter did well! Aren't Anna and Racer just Lovely?


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

DreamAgility said:


> Congratulations! I am so glad Shooter did well! Aren't Anna and Racer just Lovely?


They are! I'm in love with Racer's HCC clip. First met Anna and Racer in Perry last fall, and it was great to get to see them again! I hear rumor that you and Dreamer may be going to the Hickory shows in a couple months?


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

That is a true fact, we *may* go if I can convince my mom. I hear that juniors can enter free of charge in some areas,and I really want to get Dreamers ukc championship. Racer is doing very well, and since they are brother and sister, she can't be that much of a sour Apple in conformation.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

It all depends on the judge. Jr Showmanship can be fun too. I did it as a kid 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

The two of you look FANTASTIC!!! I love his wagging tail the whole way through the course!!!

BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH!!!!!!!

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Way to go Shooter! Love that face.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I enjoyed the video. Rally seems so much more "laid-back" than formal Obedience, and it was obvious Shooter was relaxed and having fun! That Down-and-Walk-Around is challenging; most dogs want to jump up or at least twist around when their owners go behind them, so getting to that point is an achievment. I can tell that you and Shooter have many fun-filled days ahead of you! Good luck in your next endeavors!

--Q


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Bravo!!! I enjoyed watching the video and I think I'd like to see if I can get Chanter to do that too! My boy is pretty springy too! Congrats!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Quossum said:


> I enjoyed the video. Rally seems so much more "laid-back" than formal Obedience, and it was obvious Shooter was relaxed and having fun! That Down-and-Walk-Around is challenging; most dogs want to jump up or at least twist around when their owners go behind them, so getting to that point is an achievment. I can tell that you and Shooter have many fun-filled days ahead of you! Good luck in your next endeavors!
> 
> --Q


It is SO much more laid back than formal obedience. I do hope to trial in Obedience with both Sookie and Shooter someday. Sookie has her BN but we haven't gotten up the courage to try for CD yet LOL. Shooter won't be ready for that for probably another year or so. He needs to get his sillies out first. I was VERY worried about the down and walk around, but he did so well. I bet Sugarfoot would rock at Rally! 



RunChanter said:


> Bravo!!! I enjoyed watching the video and I think I'd like to see if I can get Chanter to do that too! My boy is pretty springy too! Congrats!


You definitely should! It's really a fun, relaxed, and easy to train for sport to get involved in. It isn't as strict or uptight as Obedience and doesn't require special equipment to train like agility. I've found most dogs really enjoy it.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

DreamAgility said:


> That is a true fact, we *may* go if I can convince my mom. I hear that juniors can enter free of charge in some areas,and I really want to get Dreamers ukc championship. Racer is doing very well, and since they are brother and sister, she can't be that much of a sour Apple in conformation.


I hope you can make it! We will be there, with Shooter hopefully in MC conformation. If you are on facebook, you should look up and contact Cheyenne Maggart. She is a junior, about your age I believe, and she's big into junior handler stuff. She's always at the Hickory show, so I'm assuming she will be there this time around as well. She may be able to give you some pointers


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I second everything Sookster said. Lots of fun & bonding time with your dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

So, to be clear, is this what they call rally-O?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> So, to be clear, is this what they call rally-O?


Yes it is

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That is fantastic! Way to go Shooter! Sadie is taking her 3rd class tonight of Novice Rally Obedience and she sure is enjoying it! Looks like Shooter is having fun too!
Congratulations!!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

schpeckie said:


> That is fantastic! Way to go Shooter! Sadie is taking her 3rd class tonight of Novice Rally Obedience and she sure is enjoying it! Looks like Shooter is having fun too!
> Congratulations!!
> Sylvia & the Girls!


I need to get Shooter in a class to work on attention and off-leash exercises. He hasn't been in an obedience class since he was about 6 months old, before he went to retriever training. We've been mostly working on things at home, but he needs more practice in more "trial-like" environments, with other dogs and distractions around. 

Are you and Sadie planning to compete any time soon?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awesome! Big, huge congratulations!!! Well, it looks very relaxed and I think he was having a great time...tail up, happy and that made him want to work. It looks like you two are a terrific team. Well done!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Sookster said:


> Are you and Sadie planning to compete any time soon?


We need more practicing without me hanging onto the leash. She actually caught on heeling on the left side very quickly as she was taught throughout the years on the right. The teacher said she is very good, so hopefully a few more months of classes then possibly compete in a event here in May. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sookster, congratulations to you and Shooter. He did give you nice attention. He was also clearly enjoying working with you which is, as you know, a big part of what rally is about. You might have lost a point or two for his position on some of the sits as well as that funny "battle" you had with him for the down. He is nudging his butt out when he sits so he can see your face. I am sure you will work that out. I am also sure you will be on to the next level before you know it.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Sookster, congratulations to you and Shooter. He did give you nice attention. He was also clearly enjoying working with you which is, as you know, a big part of what rally is about. You might have lost a point or two for his position on some of the sits as well as that funny "battle" you had with him for the down. He is nudging his butt out when he sits so he can see your face. I am sure you will work that out. I am also sure you will be on to the next level before you know it.


Thanks! Yes, he has gotten into a habit of sitting facing me, something we need to spend a lot of time working on. No idea what was going on with that down. He's been doing downs in that position since he was 8 weeks old, and did the exact same exercise perfectly in the first trial. He just decided it was time to change it up I guess! We have a LOT of things to work on before we move up to off-leash for level 2, but we will get there. This first show was a big step for us.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I missed this the first time. I loved the video. Every time I see a poodle wagging their tail like that, I know they are having fun, fun, fun.


----------

